# wilcom e3 breaks my designs apart



## REDDINGCOMPANY (Oct 21, 2013)

I have only been using Wilcom for a few months so things are still new to me. I can create a design in Wilcom, usually a monogram and save it and it sews out great. But then, when I open any design (even the one that I have created) it separates each letter into a bunch of small parts and adds tie off stitches in between them. Anyone know what setting I need to change or how to avoid this? Thanks!!


----------



## TracyD80 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi I'm new to wilcom myself and it does this to me in formats other than EMB, its not a problem for me as I work in EMB but if you dont have to work in another format then you could try to stick to EMB, not really a solution, sorry, I joined here myself as its hard to find places to get advice on the program.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

REDDING COMPANY, when you save a design are you saving it in EMB, or as something else? I would guess the "something else". *ALWAYS* save your design in its "native" format, as EMB!!!!!! Saving in another format will cause all those funny breaks when you re-open it . If *your* embroidery machine only reads DST, or PES, or any of the others out there then only "save as" that format when you need to stitch the design out. If you need to make adjustments to your design, and you have it saved as EMB, then there should be no problem. If you have it saved as something else then the nightmare starts.
Good luck.


----------



## REDDINGCOMPANY (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks so much! I will start saving as both. What about designs that I have digitized for me? Should I have those sent to me in emb?


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Don't save as both. Just save in EMB. When you need to use the design *then* save it to your USB stick (or whatever) as the format that your machine uses. This way when you tweak your design, or add extras to it, you are only working with EMB. If you have it saved in two formats it is REALLY easy to call up the one saved in the machine format - and then you realize that the extras you need are only saved in the EMB file.

Regarding what is digitized FOR you. I think getting it in EMB would make sense, BUT, it depends on what software your digitizer is using. If it is Wilcom then you should be able to manipulate the file fairly easily. If they use some other software then EMB is not their "native" format, and you may end up with similar "broken up" embroidery even with a file saved as EMB. 
What you can also look at, when you open a non-native EMB design, is the "options" box, which is under the"open" and "cancel" boxes of the "OPEN NEW DESIGN" window. This is often overlooked, and is not always available. If it is highlighted when you have chosen a design, then click on it and play with the options. It may be of help with what you already have.

I am also fairly new to Wilcom, but have used similar software for a few years. Any other Wilcom users must jump in if they can give more help.


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

firstly find out from your digitizer what software they are using and which software they are using to digitize your designs. reply and I will tell you what to do.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

If you open a non EMB file (For example a DST FILE) it is NOT the same file as the digitizer designed.
Basically you are trying to CONVERT a non native file to EMB Format. 
It will work some of the time but not all of the time.

Ever read instructions that were converted from German to English for example. It gets the idea across but its not allways 100% correct in how it reads.

Try to avoid backwards converting files and you will be much better off.

Work in NATIVE file formats (EMB for Wilcom) and then when you need to run the file in production output whatever file you are using (DST For Example) but for your records all you need to save is the EMB File.

There are a TON of digitizers that can provide you a native file (EMB) and this will allow you to even edit things like Density, Underlay, or resize the design small amounts as needed.

If you Backwards Engineer a Stitch File (DST to EMB Conversion) often it will change the file and at that point you are NOT sewing what the digitizer produced for you.

I agree with others. Keep just the EMB Files for your records and you will be much better in the long run.


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

I have come across digitizers who say they can provide emb files.

When I check the designs they are not native files. what they do is punch designs on other software, open it up on wilcom and save it as emb. So it is very important to tell your digitizer to use wilcom to digitize your designs.


----------



## REDDINGCOMPANY (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks! This is very helpful. I am now saving in emb and it is much better. I did have one digitizer send me the design in emb and it works perfectly! I still wish there was a way to open designs that aren't created in Wilcom without creating all the tie offs and trims. I found the options button on the open box but I have no idea what all of it means. I know that it says to recognize _ jumps as trim and that is set to 3. Could that be the problem?


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Open the other format file.
Select all....go to functions and switch off all the tie offs and trims.
The 3 jumps to trim is ok the way it is.
Run through the design and add trims manually where needed because there will be places which won't trim if there are less than 3 jumps.


----------



## snowman6962 (Feb 8, 2013)

Need some help with Wilcom E3: I can't switch from Wilcom to Corel in E3. I have spoken with Maria at Wilcom and she tells me it is a Windows issue. And also to contact Corel. She said I should have support of x6 but they didn't provide me with a code otherwise I will have to pay for extended care. I have followed Wilcom's instructions to the letter as far as removal and re installing E3. The error is that the CorelWPL.cpg file can't be found; but in fact it is in the directory where it is looking. Has anyone had this issue and figured out why this happens with Wilcom? At this time I am sending designs out to get digitized because Wilcom E3 doesn't work.


----------



## clemonsj (Oct 30, 2015)

snowman6962 said:


> Need some help with Wilcom E3: I can't switch from Wilcom to Corel in E3. I have spoken with Maria at Wilcom and she tells me it is a Windows issue. And also to contact Corel. She said I should have support of x6 but they didn't provide me with a code otherwise I will have to pay for extended care. I have followed Wilcom's instructions to the letter as far as removal and re installing E3. The error is that the CorelWPL.cpg file can't be found; but in fact it is in the directory where it is looking. Has anyone had this issue and figured out why this happens with Wilcom? At this time I am sending designs out to get digitized because Wilcom E3 doesn't work.


Did you ever get any help with this? I have been going through this recently and nobody can help figure it out. Everything works fine on my laptop but can't get it to work on my workstation.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Have you tried running Wilcom as Administrator?


----------



## clemonsj (Oct 30, 2015)

Ok that's amazing. Can't thank you enough while kicking myself. So simple but worked. Thanks again!


----------

